# Jet Seal 109 or FinishKare 1000P?



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I'm on a shopping spree and looking for a new LSP.
I've set my mind on the FinishKare 1000P and the Jet Seal 109 but only want to buy one. I've heard good things about both, the Jet Seal looks easy to apply (liquid) but the 1000P is more durable? What about looks?


Thanks!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

i would go for 1000p myself, if you want a liquid lsp, try collinite


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

1000p is nice and easy to apply and would be my personal choice out of the two


----------



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

2 coats of FK1000P.. great stuff


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Hummzz... 3-0


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

How times change! You couldn't get jetseal due to it's popularity at one point. Jetseal is still a great sealant IMO


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

FK 1000p.


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

Jetseal for me, so easy to use, and top top results


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Jetseal for me as well. 

I find it easier to apply the FK1000p and it doesn't stain plastic trim as much.

I do find it needs topping with a wax though.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

glad ive saw this thred looking at getting one of these, but need to find somewhere that sells 1000p


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Clean Your Car sells it


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

seriousperformance sells finishkare products


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

ant_s said:


> glad ive saw this thred looking at getting one of these, but need to find somewhere that sells 1000p


Serious Performance is the only place I'm aware of that sells FK100p.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

ooo couldnt see it on CYC, ill look now and on serious performance


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/finishkare-1000p-hi-temp-sealant/prod_589.html


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

just found it mate thank you, well actually i dont know why im thanking you help me spend my money lol


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

LOL

Think I'm gonna save my money. Still have a full tub of 915 and a half 416. Better spent the money on some Super Natural


----------



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

Fk1000p all the way here what you have to look forward to.
R5 gt turbo

















Evo fq340

















TypeRA

















thanks and enjoy your fk

regards nathan
please visit my site
http://www.imprezatypera.com​


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

How about Duragloss products!:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

2 coats of FK1000P :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Another vote for FK1000P.

Apply a nice thin even layer - leave it for 20 mins or so, and wipe off (it comes off easily enough), then repeat - job done and works great on Alloys :thumb:


----------



## Tom90 (Dec 25, 2008)

cant believe CYC now stock this, I wanted to order some stuff from them but just went straight to Serious Performance to get the FK1000p... could of saved on postage


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Difficult one to answer. I'm fairly new to detailing I only took a real interest this year. I've ended up spending a lot of money on car cleaning products.

My normal procedure was SRP followed by EGP. I found out that topping that with Collinite 915 gave a better finish and improved the beading.

After reading about FK1000p I'd thought I'd try some just to see the result. So I washed then SRP then FK1000p. In my opinion I'd say that this gave a wetter, glossier finish than the SRP,EGP 915 route.

I only had this on the car three weeks before I got round to machine polishing it. This was finished with EZ crème glaze, two coats of Jetseal and a coat of Petes 53 wax.

I'd already purchased these products before I bought the FK1000p. I've just been waiting for time and the correct weather to machine the car.

Here is a picture of the car when finished.










If I was starting out again I think I would just buy the FK1000p and save the money I spent on the Jetseal and Petes 53 wax. I'm not disappointed by the finish. In fact I am pleased with it, but I think very similar results can be achieved by using the FK1000p.

As I have a few waxes and sealants it's just a case of playing around to get the correct combination of finish and durability. I'll go for the bling look in the summer and the durability in the winter months.

So to answer your question: *FK1000p*


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

CG Speedarmour will beat both on looks and 2 coats will give 4 months of durability.


----------



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

more FK lovin









































its cheap ,goes for miles and looks great what more do you want 

its even starting to leave a deep wet look on my white ra which i have found had to get out of the white until i found the fk1000p

regards nathan

http://www.imprezatypera.com​


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I'm still impressed with the Jeffs Acrylic actualy. It's economical, last a long time, easy to use and gives a very nice shine:



















I almost emptied the bottle.... hmmmm ....


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

CYC has a great little FK sample pack for £22.95 which has a 1000p sample pot in it. Its bigger than the DJ panel pots aswell!:thumb:


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

big fk fan here.

love my collinite for durability, but i reckon this stuff just pips it. In my experience car looks glossier and it's easier to apply and check out that bead action! ! ..


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Another vote for the 1000p

Looked great on my silver Skyline. Yet to try it on my black BMW though.

Off topic. Loving that R5 on page 2. Any more pics of it? I may have to get another one for a project when i sell the GTR.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

FK1000P and my beading shot


----------

